# Check List



## highrigger_1 (Aug 8, 2004)

I was just wondering if any one knew of a check list, when picking up a trailer?
I know you should check everything, but thats hard to do when you get side tracked looking at everything.

Any suggestion, pick up fifth wheel on Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

There is a good link in the FAQ section here on the website. Follow this link and then click the PDI link on the top of the page. Good Luck!









Outback.com FAQ Page


----------



## highrigger_1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks, that was very helpful


----------

